# E61 Audio Upgrade



## x54.4blue (Sep 17, 2005)

I have a 08 e61 and with base radio and was wondering what upgrades you would recommend?

I don't want to spend a lot of money.


----------



## DennisCooper! (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi,

A very limited query there!

what kind of upgrade are you looking for? sound quality increase? or features? or both?

How much money are you wanting to spend? at what point do you feel you have spent a 'lot' of money?

if you update with more information, I and anyone else can start to advise.

Cheers, Dennis!


----------



## x54.4blue (Sep 17, 2005)

Probably speakers or a sub though not looking for big base.


----------



## x54.4blue (Sep 17, 2005)

Did BMW make a sub for the car?


----------



## x54.4blue (Sep 17, 2005)

bump


----------

